# I now have my own lake...



## Redhorse (Nov 20, 2021)

I just had to share this somewhere in here...

Spring fed stream flowing through it, 4 acres of surface area, 30' deep!

I'm still working on confirmation of the different species of fish the previous landowner indicated were present. It's been around since the 50's so well established eco system and fish populations. Everything I've caught so far, regardless of species or size, has been in very healthy condition. Got in here beginning of September... can't wait to ice fish it!


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Gonna be fun. Congrats


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Wow ! And Congrats!

That'll be quite interesting.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Redhorse said:


> I just had to share this somewhere in here...
> 
> Spring fed stream flowing through it, 4 acres of surface area, 30' deep!
> 
> ...



Nice cat.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Holy crap that's awesome!


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Holy catfish Batman!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

That’s nice!


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

Beautiful place to have for yourself. Nice fish! Enjoy it.


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

Just remember if you stock it don't tell anyone you're doing so - the DNR doesn't like that haha. 

I am jealous!


----------



## crispy78 (Mar 10, 2020)

What's the address? I'm on my way 😂


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

I agree about the DNR part. They can make life pretty 
miserable at times 
I've known several people here in Ohio that had run ins with the DNR over hunting private property. One man posted his property " No trespassing or hunting". DNR informed him that as long as the property was posted in that signage, even he was not allowed to hunt, nor anyone!! 
He ended up consulting with an attorney and changed the signs.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Crestliner 16 said:


> I agree about the DNR part. They can make life pretty
> miserable at times
> I've known several people here in Ohio that had run ins with the DNR over hunting private property. One man posted his property " No trespassing or hunting". DNR informed him that as long as the property was posted in that signage, even he was not allowed to hunt, nor anyone!!
> He ended up consulting with an attorney and changed the signs.


That must be an Ohio thing, almost everywhere it only applies to people without permission from the land owner.


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

It's all about the wording. And some landowners have joined a type of contract that allows public access to hunting, and the DNR funds and gives a tax incentive. I'm not sure if that is still going on people really don't respect someone else's property.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

What state? Ohio?


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

Ohio.


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 20, 2021)

sureshot006 said:


> What state? Ohio?


Ohio...


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 20, 2021)

There is a lot of work to be done on this property... but it's pretty sweet when you can just decide at any moment to grab a rod off the porch and wet a line!

I watched the thin sheet of ice recede across the lake Thanksgiving Day, as I was smoking my turkeys. Saw a kingfisher hit the water twice and thought I should get in on the action. Landed three and lost one in 7 casts with a soft plastic swimbait


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Redhorse said:


> There is a lot of work to be done on this property... but it's pretty sweet when you can just decide at any moment to grab a rod off the porch and wet a line!
> 
> I watched the thin sheet of ice recede across the lake Thanksgiving Day, as I was smoking my turkeys. Saw a kingfisher hit the water twice and thought I should get in on the action. Landed three and lost one in 7 casts with a soft plastic swimbait


😁I thought I was the only one smoking the turkey this year...









Tell me. Did you bait that cat with a giblet???


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 20, 2021)

motoscoota said:


> Tell me. Did you bait that cat with a giblet???



No, but it was brined


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Redhorse said:


> No, but it was brined


Got to brine the turkey! But I figured a gizzard or a kneck would make good bait for the catfish of that size.


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 20, 2021)

I use a brine for my chicken livers...

The turkey parts will certainly be catfish bait next time, no doubt ;-)


----------



## devo024 (Nov 10, 2005)

Congrats!!! So jealous!!


----------

